# Gauging interest in a Xen’drik Campaign



## Mellubb (Feb 7, 2008)

*Gauging interest in a Xen’drik Campaign*

I do not have a solid campaign put together yet.  I am just trying to see how many people would be interested and whether the campaign would be worth the effort.  

I am thinking:
Staring level around 6
Gold as per DMG for level
No Evil
Starting in Stormreach (how you got there is up to you)
Any content outside PHB, DMG, MM(3.5) and Eberron Campaign Setting would need prior approval. No Psionics
Abilities scores would be a set 18,16,14,12,10,8 (before racial adjustments) arrange to taste.

I am willing to be flexible.  I want to run an enjoyable and difficult campaign.  I prefer a roleplaying:combat ratio of about 65:35.  That being said I will allow conversation to a point where everyone feels included and the storyline advances.  Please let me know if you have any questions.  I am willing to bend the campaign to fit the taste of the group selected.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 7, 2008)

6th lvl xen drik game, I'm totally in with non psionic thri kreen (swordsage if possible) 

and you should a link to here on the main post. I'll add it.


----------



## bedford (Feb 10, 2008)

would any of these choices be ok?
ogre either classless or fighter or barbarian. 
half ogre barbarian
weretiger rouge


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 10, 2008)

a weretiger rogue lvl1 is ECL 10  
and an ogre barbarian lvl1 is ECL 7
Half ogre barb lvl2 is ECL 6 I believe


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd be interested in either a drow wizard (neutral, of course), or a human warlock.


----------



## bedford (Feb 10, 2008)

so either a classles ogre or a halfogre then, there are different versions of halfogre, would the one from savage species be ok?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd be interested!

I'm thinking either an elven rogue from either House Phiarlan or House Thuranni, or a Warforged bodyguard... perhaps of one of the other PCs or an important NPC.

If you decide to move forward with recruitment, let me know and I will type up more info.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm... I would be thinking of either a drow wizard (using the LA +0 version from Savage Progressions) who was raised and trained in Khorvaire, or an elven ranger looking for glory, or a halfling ranger looking for bigger and badder dinosaurs to tame, or a gnome wizard looking for even more secrets to swipe (hehehe), or maybe a half-elf cleric of the Blood of Vol looking for the original source of the religion and practices, or maybe a half-orc druid who wants to find something to deal with the daelkyr more permanently, or a Adaran human sorcerer looking for giant magic, or a... well, you get the picture.

The drow wizard, or the half-elf cleric (a chaotic neutral " heretic ") would probably be my first choices.

Say, for the wizard: Str 12 Dex 14+2 Con 16-2 Int 18+2 Wis 10 Cha 8
And for the cleric: Str 10 Dex 14 Con 8 Int 16 Wis 18 Cha 12


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmmm... this thread looks like it needs a bit of a bump, so maybe I will expand on what I said earlier for the half-elf cleric of the Blood of Vol, and explain what those stats I put up are supposed to represent.

Str 10 Dex 14 Con 8 Int 16 Wis 18 Cha 12

So, traditionally, the Blood of Vol is very stuctured and community based, with sinister overtones to the whole thing that stem from its lawful evil alignment (the religion, arguable, should be lawful neutral). But this heretic takes the premise that blood is divinity and adds a bit of a libertarian bent for it, as in, " If I am divine because of my blood, why must I submit to the will of others? I am _divine_ after all. " So, physically he favours his elven ancestors, which can kind of account for his physical stats. That, and he perhaps has a bit of a crazy hermit vibe going on, unhealthily thin, but still retaining his strength. An above average charisma was a no brainer, but I would not want it too high because he is supposed to be an outsider. Wisdom is maxed for obvious reasons, but the high intelligence gives him that brilliancy that is often required for forging new ground. Going to Xen'drik might be part escape, part religious experience. Perhaps the Qalabrin would be too obscure for him to have heard of at 6th level, but that would be the direction I would be interested in exploring in.


----------



## GammaPaladin (Feb 21, 2008)

Would you be allowing material from Magic of Incarnum? Specifically the Azurin race and  Incandescent Champion PrC?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lets throw down a bit of info for Shazzi Snipp the non-psionic Thri-Kreen Swordsage.

Str 10 +0 (8+2)
Dex 22 +6 (18+4)
Con 10 +0 (10)
Int 13 +1 (14-2+1)
Wis 18 +4 (16+2)
Cha 8 -1 (12-4)

Saves: Fort +1, Ref +9, Will +10

Multi-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Shadow Blade, Deflect Arrows(B)
Poor Reflexes

Born and left to wander in the dense jungles of Xen'drik, this mantid has gained great insight into the nature of her world from countless hours of meditation among the ruins that dot the vast emerald canopy. These crumbling temples and cities still have a sparse population of hermits and outcasts where she learned the ways of the swordsage from an ancient twig of a drow that could move faster than water could fall. So in keeping with his style of training she is very slight and willowy of build, but faster than most can even see.


----------



## nick012000 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd be interested, if the game's still alive. A human artificer that specializes in antiquities. He'd probably be decked out with custom magic items made with the item creation rules, though, and I'd like to take the Magical Artisan feat from Player's Guide to Faerun. Would that be okay?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd be interested in an Ebberon game. Maybe a Half-Giant War Blade or Halfling Favored soul from House Jorasco.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd be interested! What about a human beguiler? A sorcerer would be good too...
Any particular background required/useful?


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey all thank you for the interest.  I do not have all the books availavle until ound the 15th of March or so.  (I just moved and my stuff is still being shipped here). I am willing to start shortly after that.  So go ahead and start making characters using the guidance given before.  If you use anything not in the DMG, PHB, or MM please let me know which book you found it in.  If you would like you can submit multiple characters.  I will probably pick 5 players who will gel best as a team.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 2, 2008)

You haven't answered by question yet, so I can't.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have that book could you write it up for me?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you have Races of Eberron, and is it a usable source?  I have a couple of shifter-based character ideas, but that would be a lot of material to have to write up...

Most specifically, a shifter ranger 3/druid 2/barbarian 1 who has left his tribe to seek a missing brother, last known to be adventuring in Xen'drik.  I'd be looking at the racial substitution for druid (Beast Spirit), and probably some racial feats, with the Reachrunner PrC in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't have that book could you write it up for me?




It's a general feat that reduces item creation costs by 25% when you are using a particular item creation feat. It can be selected multiple times; each time it applies to a different item creation feat.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 3, 2008)

Pathfider I do have races of Eberron go ahead.

Nick are there any prerequisits for that feat besides obviously the metamagic feat in question?

I will post a list of books I have later today to help.  I have a bunch, I just never got in FR.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested in your campaign.  Here's my crack at a character with loads of RP potential:

Wanderer (Warforged Fighter 1/Cleric 5) was forged in Cyre but fought in the Last War as an archer for Thrane.  From the paladins of the Silver Flame he learned the value of faith and the strength that one can gain from one's convictions.  He also knew that he could never truly be a part of a human religion.  

After the war he set off in search of a faith for the warforged.  A voice in his dreams led him from Breland to Aundair, Q'barra to the Shadow Marches, searching for a warforged sage and fighting evil as he encountered it.  Now his has followed the voice south to Stormreach and is seeking passage and company to continue his search in Xen'drik.

Wanderer clearly has no definite deity, but has embraced the good until he discovers one for his people.  His domains are Good and Travel.  He specializes in fighting with the longbow and quarterstaff.  He is outgoing and inquisitive about the beliefs of others.


----------



## nick012000 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Pathfider I do have races of Eberron go ahead.
> 
> Nick are there any prerequisits for that feat besides obviously the metamagic feat in question?
> 
> I will post a list of books I have later today to help.  I have a bunch, I just never got in FR.




None; the only prerequisite is "any Item Creation feat". Also, would taking Character Flaws and Traits be acceptable? Can I get an Item Familiar?


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 5, 2008)

...So what books do you own that we can use? I'll post a couple of concept/builds as soon as I know


----------



## Daz (Mar 5, 2008)

*Character idea*

I would love to play in Eberron. I used to play in high school, but none of my friends in college are in to that sort of thing.

How about this for Xen'drik

Aliah Shariala
Female Valenar Elf Barbarian 2/Warblade 4

   As a child, Aliah was rather calm and quiet--for a valenar at least--and everyone thought she would grow up to stay at home and tend a herd. All of that changed she came of age and the priests announced her lineage. To everyon'e surprise, she was to be an avatar of an ancient hero, renowned for his skill and fury. After that, Aliah's life changed. She had tremendous expectations to live up to, and soon became a powerful warrior. Never satisfied that she had done her ancestor justice, Aliah decided to go to Xen'drik, where she could fight on the battlegrounds of old.



Sorry about the lack of names. I don't have my books right now, and I haven't read up on valenar in a while.


----------



## Daz (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are some quick stats
Str 14
Dex 20
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 10
Cha 8

Aliah is constantly pushing her body to the limit to make herself more like the hero she is supposed to be. Unfortuanately, she is slightly obsessive and talks constantly about her sire's exploits. She always tries to act like he would, which sometimes leads to awkward social situations (every once in a whle she throws someone through a window, just 'cause she thinks her ancestor would have).

AL TN


Feats-
L1 Power Attack
L3 Iron Will
L6 Two Weapon Fighting


Question--Since Aliah is a multiclass character, do you want me to use fractional progressions for saves or should I just add the values. The former (which I think is right) gives me a base fortitude save of 5 while the latter bumps it up to 6


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 5, 2008)

I would be interested but I am not sure what I would play.  I would have to see if there were any roles I could fill.  Maybe a Warblade or Crusader/Knight


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2008)

There's a race I always thought was just killer for Eberron, but I'm not sure he'd be allowed.  In Dragon #313 there's a series of odd half-races including the half-rakshasa template.  I was thinking of a half-rakshasa/half-human sorcerer or hexblade, born near the Demon Wastes, tainted in the womb by the dreams of a rakshasa rajah, he's attempting to escape the hideous whispers he often hears in his dreams.  He'd be probably true neutral, ready to spring either way.  Not ready to be evil, not sure if he can be good, worried about being too rigid, fearful of the power of chaos.  He goes to test himself in Xen'drik, thinking it's perhaps the farthest place he can possibly run to escape a poisoned destiny.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 6, 2008)

Is Tome of Battle an okay source?  Some ideas:
Elf Warblade 6 (going for Eternal Blade)
Human Warblade 3/Unarmed Swordsage 3
Human Crusader 2/Knight 4
Shifter Warblade 5/Blood Claw Master 1

If no Tome of Battle I will make some kind of Warforged Fighter.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 6, 2008)

Is Complete Divine ok? I was thinking a halfling Favored Soul specializing in healing and buffing, with some more blasty type spells later on. 

Str 12 (+1)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 8 (-1)
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 18 (+4)

I don't have my books on me right now, as I am in english class, but I will finish the rest of him later tonight. (pending class approval)


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry about the long delay.  I have been very busyt moving.  My house hold goods arrive on Wed. and I can't wait.  
I have:
The Complete: Diviine, Warrior, Arcane, Adventurer, Mage, and Scoundrel,
Races Of: Stone, Destiny, Eberron, and The wild.
PHB(1&2)
DMG
MM(1&3)
Eberron: Secrets of Xen'drik, Explorer's Handbook, and Five Nations.

I have not seen anything in these books that I would consider unbalanced but I would still have to approve the usage of these books on a case by case basis.

I also have Unearthed Arcana and will allow Flaws and traits as described in that book.

 I do not have that issue of Dragon, plus I am sure the character would be moderatly evil and not mesh well in a team.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 9, 2008)

Ruslan I dig it, sounds great.

Daz Sounds great also,  Just add the totals together.

Necro Complete Divine is cool,  Will your halfling have a mark?

Nick the feat sounds good.  Run with it.

Amazing sorry no ToB.

Did I forget anybody?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2008)

My half-elf cleric? If we are using character traits, I might consider giving him skinny and relentless. I do not think I would want to take a character flaw, however.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 10, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Amazing sorry no ToB.



 Oh well always wanted to try Eberron but I guess I try a different game.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 10, 2008)

Mellubb,

Are you still looking for players? I was in a Sunless Citadel game but it fell apart since airwalker got too busy to run it (unfortunately, it sounded interesting).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 10, 2008)

At this point I'm looking at two possibilities- both light melee/scout types.  One is a dwarf FTR 2/Monk3/Tattooed Monk 1, a war veteran who found a new lease on life while recovering from trauma at a monastery of Dol Dorn- future progression would be split between regular monk and tattooed monk, and feats focused on movement and mobility.  The second is a shifter Ranger 3/Barbarian1/Druid 2 (with the racial substitution level for Druid 1- Beast spirit)- further progression in the Reachrunner PrC, feats mostly focused on the shifter racial feats line; he would be a formal tribal guardian who left his home territory to search for a missing relative who had traveled to Xen'drik (and then disappeared).

I'll post stats and more detailed info tomorrow- let me know if either idea is a runaway favorite (or a total bust), so I can focus my efforts appropriately.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, so upon further thought, I am thinking of something along the lines of this. 

Cleric 5 (spontaneous Divine casting variant, Unearthed Arcana)
War Preist 1

The only reason I was going with Favored Soul was for the spontaneous casting, but the UA variant gets around that. I also need Turn Undead for War Priest which I cannot get from Favored Soul. He'll still focus mainly on healing and Buffs, probably worshiping Dol Arrah, and won't be marked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

I would like to play "Honor" a warforged paladin. I would like to use the racial sub levels from Races of Eberron.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 10, 2008)

Ruslanchik said:
			
		

> I'd definitely be interested in your campaign.  Here's my crack at a character with loads of RP potential:
> 
> Wanderer (Warforged Fighter 1/Cleric 5) was forged in Cyre but fought in the Last War as an archer for Thrane.  From the paladins of the Silver Flame he learned the value of faith and the strength that one can gain from one's convictions.  He also knew that he could never truly be a part of a human religion.
> 
> ...




Here's more crunchy details on this character.  All of this is from either PHB or the Eberron Campaign setting.

STR 12 (12)
DEX 16 (16)
CON 10 (8)
INT 10 (10)
WIS 17 (18+1)
CHA 12 (14)

Feats:
1st Mithril Body
1st (Ftr) Two-Weapon Fighting
3rd Combat Casting
6th Weapon Focus: Quarter Staff

I have lots of ideas about how to role-play this character and think he would be a perfect fit for a pbp game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

*Honor*



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I would like to play "Honor" a warforged paladin. I would like to use the racial sub levels from Races of Eberron.




Can I use the alternate class features in PH2 (Charging Smite) or Complete Champion (Underdark Knight) for the mount? I don't dig the idea of mounted warforged

[sblock=Honor](Warforged Paladin 5 / Gray Guard 1)







Stats:
Str: 18
Dex: 12
Con: 18
Int: 10
Wis: 14
Cha: 6

Flaw: Shaky -> Power Attack ("Shaky" is poor sense of touch    )

Feats:
1. Adamantine Body
3. Jaws of Death (= Bite Attack, from Races of Eberron)
6. Edit: Brutal Fighting (Races of Eberron))

Class features:
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Construct
Smite Evil 2/day
Durable Will
Repair Damage
Aura of Courage
Immunity to Stun
Turn Undead
Charging Smite (PH2)
Sacrament of Trust
[sblock=SQ]Immunity: Poison (Ex), Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex), Immunity: Paralysis (Ex), Immunity: Disease (Ex), Immunity: Fatigue (Ex), Immunity: Exhaustion (Ex), Immunity: Stun (Ex), Immunity: Fear (Su), No Natural Healing (Ex), Immunity: Nausea (Ex), Vulnerability: Chill Metal (Ex), Vulnerability: Heat Metal (Ex), Vulnerability: Repel Metal or Stone (Ex), Vulnerability: Repel Wood (Ex), Vulnerability: Rusting Grasp (Ex), Can be raised or resurrected (Ex), Light Fortification (Ex), Immunity: Energy Drain (Ex);[/sblock]
Skill (Ranks only)
Concentration: +9 (5 ranks + 4 CON)
Craft: +4 (4 ranks)
Knowledge (Religion): +5 (5 ranks)
Sense Motive: +6 (4 ranks + 2 WIS)

Saves:
Fortitude: +11 (6 base + 4 CON +1 cloak)
Reflex: +3 (1 base + 1 DEX +1 cloak)
Will: +10 (3 base + 2 Wis + 4 CON +1 cloak)

Equipment:

```
+1 armor				1000 gp	
Sanctified Armor Modification	+50 gp		(Dungeonscape p. 34)
Durable				+500 gp	(Dungeonscape p. 39)
		
+1 weapon				+1000 gp	
Adamantine greatsword		3050 gp	8 lb
Caustic surge			+2000 gp	(DMG2 p. 255)
		
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000 gp	1 lb
Boots of the Unending Journey		        4,000gp  1lb
(MIC97, +10 to movement)

400 gp
```
[sblock=Background, pesonality and Code of Conduct]Honor is a war veteran. Charged with the defense of an religious outpost in Cyre, he became interested in the religion of the Sovereign Host.
He served as a bodyguard of a priest, who was delegated as an ambassador to Sharn, when the Mourning struck Cyre. In the wake of this events and the end of the war, he decided to became a paladin of the good gods. He served his church well, despite his tendencies to be more lawful than good. He eventually became a Gray Guard.
On one of his missions he acquired the docent named “Xalixis”. They became something like friends. Honor felt a kinship to “her”, being both constructed for purpose of war.
An attack of a rust monster killed nearly both of them Mourning his lost friend, Honor traveled to Xen'drik to find a way to restore the docent.
Not wanting to being just selfish, he prayed to the gods to give him a rightful mission on the continent and to find his answers on-duty.

The stoic type. His low Charisma results from being more the silent type and his (light) fanatical tendencies. Some good role-playing opportunity with more chaotic characters or Wanderer.

Code of Conduct:
[sblock]Code of Conduct

A paladin must be of lawful good alignment and loses all class abilities if she ever willingly commits an evil act.

Additionally, a paladin’s code requires that she respect legitimate authority, act with honor (not lying, not cheating, not using poison, and so forth), help those in need (provided they do not use the help for evil or chaotic ends), and punish those who harm or threaten innocents.

Associates
While she may adventure with characters of any good or neutral alignment, a paladin will never knowingly associate with evil characters, nor will she continue an association with someone who consistently offends her moral code. A paladin may accept only henchmen, followers, or cohorts who are lawful good.

Gray Guard:
Upon entering this prestige class, you take a vow of allegiance to your faith beyond that of any ordinary paladin. This vow grants you a measure of freedom to act on your cause’s behalf without fear of retribution should your duties require you to break your code of conduct. Dishonorable acts still cause you to lose both gray guard and paladin class features until you atone, but this infraction is considered much less severe than it would be for a paladin.
Thus, whenever you seek to atone for deeds that you willingly commit in the name of your faith but that break your code of conduct, a cleric casting an atonement spell on your behalf does not expend 500 XP as is normally required. This reprieve applies only to acts intended to further the cause of righteousness and the gray guard’s faith. No XP cost applies to a gray guard atoning after beating a confession from a heretic, for example, but the cost would have to be paid for one who started a barroom
brawl. [/sblock]

Additionally, Honor will never make a deal with an evil character and will not honor any deals by his comrades with them.
He will never flee, but knows the tactical advantage of a momentary retreat.
If confronted with a law vs good dilemma, he will choose nearly always the law.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is some more detailed concept information for my two possible character ideas- let me know if either one looks particularly good (or bad) and I'll work from there.

Concept 1: Oscarl the War-dancer; Dwarf male; Fighter 2/Monk 3/Tattooed monk 1 (next is monk 4)(F/F/M/M/M/TM);
STR 14
DEX 18
CON 14 (12 +2 racial)
INT 10
WIS 16
CHA 6 (8-2 racial)

Feats: Endurance (level 1); Dodge (fighter 1); Mobility (fighter 2); Steady footing (RoE; level 3); Improved grapple (monk 1); Combat reflexes (monk 2); Weapon finesse (level 6)

Tattoos: Crab (next is Ocean); He probably already has the actual tattoos, and has had them for years, but has only begun to awaken the power within them.

Important gear: Ring of sustenance; Bracers of dexterity +2; MW cold iron glaive;
(Are items from MIC allowed?  If so, he would be interested in a pair of Dimension Stride boots)

Capsule Background: Originally a mercenary soldier during the Last War, he was horribly wounded and traumatized while investigating the Mournland.  Dumped by his former comrades at a monastery of Dol Dorn, he recovered slowly and gained the will to fight again.  As a devotee of Dol Dorn, he has decided to travel the world to pit himself against whatever competition he can find.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is my other possible concept:

Concept 2: Ranulf Longclaw; Shifter male (wild hunt); Ranger 3/Barbarian 1/Druid 2 (with shifter druid racial substitution level 1)(R/R/B/R/D/D- that is, no druid levels until his WIS increase at level 4)(Next: Reachrunner PrC, from RoE)
STR 18
DEX 18 (16 +2 racial)
CON 14
INT 10 (12 -2 racial)
WIS 10 (+1 at level 4)
CHA 6 (8 -2 racial)

Feats: Shifter instincts (level 1); Track (ranger 1); Two-weapon fighting (ranger 2, Style); Wild hunt elite (level 3); Endurance (ranger 3); Alertness (free, from Beast Spirit); Combat reflexes (level 6)

Important gear: +1 darkleaf breastplate; +1 glaive; Composite longbow (STR +4); Ring of sustenance; Hewards handy haversack

Capsule background: Ranulf was always a bit of a wild one, even by shifter standards.  His older brother was far more well-regarded- most of the village expected great things from Kharg, and didn't pay much attention to Ranulf (in fact, it often seemed as if Kharg spent most of his time getting his wild little brother out of all kinds of trouble).  It was only after his brother left the village to travel across Khorvaire that Ranulf found some peace and focus in his life, and in time he settled down enough to join the ranks of his tribe's guardians.  But when rumors reached the village that Kharg had vanished into the wilderness of Xen'drik, Ranulf put aside his duties to the tribe and set out to find his long-lost brother- if nothing else, he had learned enough maturity to want to repay years of  karmic debt to Kharg.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 11, 2008)

Kaodi sounds interesting.  However as I noted before I want characters who will work as a team. 

Greybeard recruiting is still open.

Walking Dad: Sounds good

Pathfinder: Both sound good.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 12, 2008)

I would not think that such a character could not be a team player. With his chaotic neutral alignment and individualistic attitude, I did not mean that he incapable of being cooperative, but that he would not take well to be forced or coerced into doing things. He is kind of a political anarchist who believes in something more like voluntarism. Going into the wilds with a party would have been his choice, one that entails certain obligations to the party that he would be wise to keep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Walking Dad: Sounds good
> 
> ...




What about the smite alternatives?

Can I have a Docent? It would be part of the reason why my character comes to Xen’drik. Will you roll it abilities or should I use IC?

Is there a limit how much gold we can spend on a single item?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think I have seen a submission for an arcane caster as yet.

I would propose *Mandreth d' Deneith * human male SORC 6

Mandreth was a fast rising member of the Blademarks guild presumed dead on the Day of Mourning when the arcane holocaust struck Cyre.  He has been lost to the house ever since.  

In truth he was close enough to the border to escape this fate and used this tragedy to escape the regimented monotony of his House.  He has developed a new life in Stormreach as Dreth 'The Dragoneye', a mage for hire.

Mandreth bears both the Least and Lesser Marks of the Sentinel and tries very hard keep this a secret lest someone figure out his real identity.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 13, 2008)

Kaodi, OK I don't have a problem with the entry you submitted.

Frostrune: Very Intriguing. I assume the mark is on his back or somewhere else easily hidden.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 13, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Frostrune: Very Intriguing. I assume the mark is on his back or somewhere else easily hidden.




Thanks.  I'm assuming something like upper left arm spilling onto shoulder and chest as his marks gain more power.  Something relatively easily hidden, but not so obscure as to allow for an occassional slip up.   Also, I can't remember where I read it but I 'thought' dragonmarks actually glow and grow hot to the touch when activated.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 13, 2008)

They do glow and get warm when active that is true.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a changeling cleric of the Traveler and Cabinet Trickster character but I want to know more about the game.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 13, 2008)

Name: Ki

Background: Ki grew up in Wroat. Her parents were both changelings and wanted her to be a thief like them. But when she was a teenager a cleric of the Traveler named Sek decided to mentor her and she became a cleric like him. When she was 19 a human named Silnor told her he would pay her to pretend to be a merchant for a day. Ki did it and when she saw Silnor again he told her she passed the test and asked her if she wanted to join the Cabinet of Faces. Ki did and now she works for them. She is in Xen'drik pretending to be a Half-orc cleric named Risan.

She works well with others.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok a little back ground about the game.

Basicly a messenger is psting flyers looking for help investgating the kidnapping of some children.  You will be answering the call for help.  The adventure will start in Stormreach and will take you acrossthe continent of Xendrik.  I dont have a guess about how high level you will get.  And to anwer a question I issed earlier there is no limit on how much you can spend on 1 item.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2008)

*Second Character*

*Half-Drow Spirit Shaman*

Works for his father's tribe as an "eye" in Stormreach and for visitors as a pathfinder through Xen'drik. Alignment neutral with lawful tendencys.

Can I use 1-2 feats from the "Drow of the Underdark" book, if I post the relevant informations? Tribe and character name will follow monday, when I regain access to my Eberron books.

Str: 8
Dex: 14
Con: 12
Int: 10
Wis: 16
Cha: 18

Feats:
1. (DotU: gives access to some drow abilities and light sensitiv, no SR!)
3. (DotU: new use of some drow spell-like abilities)
6. Spontanous Summoner (Complete Divine)

or:
1. Spontanous Summoner (Complete Divine)
3. Spell Focus (Conjuration)
6. Augment Summoning

Same concept, different build   

Half-Drow Druid

Str: 8
Dex: 16
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 18
Cha: 10

Feats:
1. Drow Legacy (DotU: gives access to drow spell-like abilities, +2 on will-saves vs spells, darkvision, handcrossbow proficiency (would like to change this to boomerang), undercommon and drow/elvish and light sensitiv, no SR!)
3. Gift of the Spider-Queen/ Vulkoor (DotU: new use of some drow spell-like abilities)
6. Natural Spell

Would like to use this web enhancement .

City Shape (gives verminshapes-> scorpion    )
City dweller:
Handle Animal-> Gather Informations
Ride -> Tumble


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 15, 2008)

I will look at what you propose. No problem.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 15, 2008)

I should finish Ki's sheet soon.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 15, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> They do glow and get warm when active that is true.




Mellubb,

Dragon Magazine #351 ran an article about Dragonmarked Sorcerors that I was wondering if you'd consider.  

Basically you take a 1st level only feat called 'Dragonmarked Sorceror'.  This feat allows you to immediately add all the spells options you could get from a least, lesser, or greater dragonmark of your House and add them to your known spells list.  This is a big deal for a Sorceror as it allows for a greater than normal allotment of known spells to choose from.

You bear a dragonmark similar to the least/lesser/greater dragonmark of your House but it does not grant you a certain number of uses per day and you do not select specific powers.  The spells they grant are simply known and you can spontaneously cast them as long as you have the open spells slots (and are of sufficient level).

If you take this feat you cannot ever take the feats for least, lesser, greater, or abberant dragonmark.

In my case it frees up one feat for me and offers a larger selection of known spells.  Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 15, 2008)

Frost, so these spells would be on top of the spells you already know correct.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 15, 2008)

Ki 
Class: Cleric 5/Cabinet Trickster 1
Race: Changeling
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: The Traveler
Hair: White
Eyes: White
Domains: Travel and Trickery

Str 8
Dex 10
Con 16
Int 12
Wis 18
Cha 14

HP: 40 AC: 16

BAB: +3
Grapple: +2
Speed 30'
Init: +0
Flat-footed: 16
Touch: 10

Fort +7
Ref +5
Will +10

Skill points: 31
Heal 3 +4
Bluff 2 +6
Disguise 9 +2
Hide 2 +0
Concentration 1 +3
Knowledge (religion) 2 +1
Survival 2 +4
Spot 2 +4
Sense Motive 2 +10
Listen 2 +4
Gather Information 2 +2
Diplomacy 2 +4
Speak Language

Weapons
+1 Heavy mace 1d8 x2 bludgeoning
Light crossbow 1d8 19-20/x2 80 ft. piercing

Feats
Persona Immersion
Lightning Reflexes
Negotiator

Special Abilities
Detect Thoughts
Doppelganger Insights

Spells
0 level
Light
Cure Minor Wounds
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Guidance

1 level
Cure Light Wounds
Summon Monster I
Magic Weapon
Longstrider

2 level
Cure Moderate Wounds
Bear's Endurance
Locate Object

3 level
Cure Serious Wounds
Fly

Equipment
Hewards Handy Haversack
Bedroll
Silk Rope 50 ft.
1 sunrod
1 day's trail rations
Silver holy symbol
Traveler's outfit
Scale Mail
Heavy Wooden Shield

Money: 3 gp

Languages
Common
Celestial
Orc
Elven


----------



## frostrune (Mar 16, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Frost, so these spells would be on top of the spells you already know correct.




That is correct.  My character would have a certain number of known spells just like any other sorceror PLUS any of the spells a least, lesser, or greater dragonmark would offer.  In my case being a dragonmarked sorceror of House Deneith would allow me to add the following spells to my 'known' list: mage armor (1st), protection vs arrows (2nd), shield of faith (1st), shield other (2nd), protection vs energy (3rd), lesser globe of invulnrability(4th), globe of invulnrability (6th).  I would have as many as 7 more spell options than a standard sorceror.

I currently would not be able to cast the globes of invulnrability as I do not yet have access to 4th and 6th level spells.

Make sense?  If you are not comfortable with this I could build Mandreth in a more std fashion.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 16, 2008)

Frost, Approved as requested.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 16, 2008)

Alright, well since everyone has seemingly jumped on the cleric bandwagon, I've noticed that no one has submitted a rogue yet. I am thinking a halfling rogue, mastering in thrown weapons. Is it possible for him to take the Whisperknife PrC from races of the wild? If so, he'd probably be a rogue 2/ fighter 3/ whisperknife 1. If not, he'll probably just go straight rogue.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 16, 2008)

Necro, Whisperknife PrC is fine.  I rather like that one.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 16, 2008)

If you don't like my character I could try to make a warforged but it would be a normal warforged.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 16, 2008)

Walking Dad, The charging smite is approved, I do not have complete champion, I tried to see if I could get a hold of a copy but it is not looking good.  So if you could give a quick write up I will look at it.
Yes you can have a docent.  Use IC to make the rolls.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 16, 2008)

greenstar said:
			
		

> If you don't like my character I could try to make a warforged but it would be a normal warforged.




Green star I did not mean to leave you out.  I like Ki fine.  She sounds cool.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok here is a list of submissions so far:
Frostune (Mandreth)
Kaodi (Half elf Cleric)
Walking Dad (Honor and Half Drow Spirit Shaman)
Greenstar (Ki)
Necro Kinder (Halfling Rog/Ftr)
Rushlanchik (Wanderer)
Daz (Aliah)
Pathfinderq1(Oscarl and Ranulf)
Vertexx69 (Shazzi)
Nick012000 (Human Artificer)

If I could get a comfirmation from everyone on the list that you are still interested, I will have my selections picked by Wednesday night.  Recruiting is open until then.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm still interested.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Still here, and still interested- looks like an interesting crop of submissions so far.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm still interested, too.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 16, 2008)

still interested


----------



## frostrune (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm still on board as well.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Mellubb, is either a Dragon Shaman or Duskblade allowed? They are in the PHB2.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 17, 2008)

Still interested.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 17, 2008)

Greybeard, either class should be OK.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Walking Dad, The charging smite is approved, I do not have complete champion, I tried to see if I could get a hold of a copy but it is not looking good.  So if you could give a quick write up I will look at it.
> Yes you can have a docent.  Use IC to make the rolls.




I will use charging smite.

Would the docent cripple my character? He has only low charisma. I would prefer a friendly relationship with the docent.

Can I use ths enhancements on Honor's adamantine body?
Sanctified Armor Modification +50 gp (Dungeonscape p. 34)
Durable +500 gp (Dungeonscape p. 39)

PS: I have edited post 52.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 17, 2008)

Wlaking Dad
I do not have Dungeonscape, what do the enhancements do?  I will not give you a docent that will conflict with you or your code.  Speaking would you be interested in writing up a Code of Ethics for him.  This way there will be no discrepencies about what is or is not against your code.  Remember the problem with playing a paladin is you have to play a paladin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2008)

Sanctified Armor Modification +50 gp (Dungeonscape p. 34) (worked in holy symbol)
Durable +500 gp (Dungeonscape p. 39) (rustproof)

I will use the "standard" Code of Conduct:

[sblock]Code of Conduct

A paladin must be of lawful good alignment and loses all class abilities if she ever willingly commits an evil act.

Additionally, a paladin’s code requires that she respect legitimate authority, act with honor (not lying, not cheating, not using poison, and so forth), help those in need (provided they do not use the help for evil or chaotic ends), and punish those who harm or threaten innocents.

Associates
While she may adventure with characters of any good or neutral alignment, a paladin will never knowingly associate with evil characters, nor will she continue an association with someone who consistently offends her moral code. A paladin may accept only henchmen, followers, or cohorts who are lawful good. [/sblock]

Additionally, Honor will never make a deal with an evil character and will not honor any deals by his comrades with them.
He will never flee, but knows the tactical advantage of a momentary retreat.
If confronted with a law vs good dilemma, he will choose nearly always the law.

BTW: I like the Gray Guard prestige class


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm definitely still interested.  I'll post some more details for you to work with before Wednesday.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 18, 2008)

Siroc, Dragon Shaman. I will add total equip. weight later.

Graybeard


```
[B]Name:[/B] Siroc
[B]Class:[/B] Dragon Shaman 6 / XXX X	[b]Starting Level[/b]: X
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Argonnessen
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Action Points:[/B] XX
[B]Deity:[/B] XXX ([B]Domains:[/B] XXX, XXX)

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)	[B]Level:[/B] X	[B]XP[/B]: XXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B] 58 (6d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 17 +3 (XXp.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +X	[B]Craft Points:[/B] XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (XXp.)	[B]Speed:[/B] XX'	[B]Stat Increases:+1 Con @ 4th lvl[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 (XXp.)	[B]Init:[/B] +0	[B]Spell Save:[/B] XX
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -X		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] X%

[B]     	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+2	+0	+X	+1	+1	19
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	      Total     Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]    +9 	+5	+3	+1	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3      +2	+0	+1	+X
[B]Will:[/B]	+5      +5	-1	+1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Heavy Mace		+1	  +10   1d8+5	 20/x2	------
Heavy Crossbow	(mw)	+X	  +5    1d10+0	19-20/x2	120 ft
Dagger (MW)		+X	  +9    1d4+4	19-10/x2	 10 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Draconic Auras

[B]Feats: [/B] Power Attack, Weapon Focus-Heavy Mace, Cleave, Track


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills	Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Climb    	+9	05	+4	--
Intimidate	+9	07	+2	--
Know-nature     +10	07	+1	+2
Search   	+7	06	+1	XX
Survival        +8      06      -1      +3 (skill focus- class ability)
Swim            +7      03      +4
Speak Language  +1      02 (cc) 
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
+1 Heavy Mace		2312gp	XXlb
+1 Steel Shield		1159gp	XXlb
Mithral Chain Shirt +1	2350gp	XXlb          
Ring of Protection+1	2000gp	XXlb
Amulet of Nat Armor+1	2000gp	XXlb
Cloak of Resist+1	1000gp	XXlb
MW Heavy Crossbow        350gp
MW Dagger                302gp
Potion of Cure Lt. (6)   300gp
Potion of Cure Mod.      300gp
Quail's feather Token    450gp
(Swan Boat)


[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	XXX	XXX	XXX	XXX	XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 232lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Well worn clothing, generally lt. brown in color. Hair is often unkempt and long. Will shave, clean up, 
and get his hair cut while in the city. Often travels with other groups for weeks at a time into the wilds of Xen'Drik. His chain shirt is very special.
He has had it painted in shades of metallic bronze.

*Personality:*A bit rough around the edges. Not very civilized. Not entirely trusting at first. However, once he knows he can trust someone,
he will be their friend for life. 

*Background:*Was raised by a tribe on Argonnesse after the ship he was on crashed off shore.
The tribe he grew up with revered Bronze Dragons. Siroc wanted to be as powerful as they were. He started to believe at a young age that he was 
blessed by the great bronze dragons and that was how he survived the shipwreck. years later, he stowed away aboard a ship bound 
for Stormreach. He wasn't sure what he would find there but he had heard tales of dragons living there and he wanted to meet one.


*Notes:*
XXXX

[sblock=Advancement]
*L## -> CLASS ##* HP: +## (HD+CON+OTHER) SP: +## (CLASS+INT+OTHER) PP: +## (Class+ATB+Other) [Left out when not needed, also could simply be a new total instead of a bonus] 
SKILL +RANKS, SKILL +RANKS
Feat: FEAT(s)
Spells Known: SPELL
Powers Known: POWER
Other: OTHER NOTES 
[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (Mar 18, 2008)

You stole my character. Except mine was female and worshiped white dragons.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my submission, Halfling Rogue 3 / Fighter 2 / Whisperknife 1

[sblock="Bones" Arvoreen]
Name: “Bones” Arvoreen
Race: Halfling
Class: Rogue 3 / Fighter 2 / Whisperknife 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Gender: Male
Age: 28
Height: 3’2”
Weight: 35 Lbs

Abilities:
STR 14 (+2)
DEX 21 (+5)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10
CHA 8 (-1)

Racial Abilities: Small size, +2 climb, jump, move silently, listen, +1 on all saves, +2 vs fear, +1 attack with thrown weapons / slings

Class Abilities: Sneak attack (+2d6), Trap Finding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Bonus Feats, Uncanny Dodge, Rapid Shot

Hit Dice: 3d6+2d10+5
HP: 
AC: 21 (+4 Armor, +1 TWD, +5 Dex, +1 Size), Touch 16, Flatfooted 16 {Uncanny Dodge}
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Init: +5
Speed: 20ft

Saves:
Fort +6 (1 Rogue, +3 Fighter, +0 Whisperknife, +1 Con, +1 Racial)
Ref + 11 (3 Rogue, +0 Fighter, +2 Whisper Knife, +5 Dex, +1 Racial)
Will +2 (1 Rogue, +0 Fighter, +0 Whisperknife, +0 Wis, +1 Racial)

BAB: 5

Weapons:
Melee:
+1 Dagger +12 (+10 / +10) (1d3+3, 19-20x2, P/S)
Masterwork Dagger +12 (+10 / +10) (1d3+2, 19-20x2, P/S)
Thrown:
+1 Dagger +14 (+12 / +12) (1d3+4, 19-20x2, P/S)
Masterwork Dagger +14 (+12 / +12) (1d3+3, 19-20x2, P/S)



Feats:
Point Blank Shot (Rogue 1)
Quick Draw (Rogue 3)
Weapon Finesse (Fighter 1)
Two Weapon Fighting (Fighter 2)
Two Weapon Defense (Whisperknife 1)

Skills: (8+2) x 4 + 10 + 10 + (2+2) x 4 + 4 + 8 = 88
Balance +12 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +5 Dex)
Climb +15 (6 Rogue, 5 Fighter, +2 Str, +2 Racial)
Disable Device +9 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +2 Int)
Hide +16 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +5 Dex, +4 Size)
Intimidate +1 (5 Fighter, 1 Whisperknife, -1 Cha, -4 Size)
Jump +15 (6 Rogue, 5 Fighter, +2 Str, +2 Racial)
Listen +2 (+0 Wis, +2 Racial)
Move Silently +15 (6 Rogue, 2 Fighter*, +5 Dex, +2 Racial)
Open Lock +12 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +5 Dex)
Search +9 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +2 Int)
Spot +7 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +0 Wis)
Swim +7 (5 Fighter, +2 Str)
Tumble +12 (6 Rogue, 1 Whisperknife, +5 Dex)

(* = Cross Class)

Languages: 
Common
Halfling
Dwarven
Elven

Equipment:  3028 GP, 27 Lbs
+1 Dagger (2) (4,604 GP, 2 Lbs)
Masterwork Dagger (4) (1,208 GP, 4 Lbs)
+1 Leather Armor (1,160 GP, 15 Lbs)
Bracers of Armor +1 (1000 GP, 1 Lb)
Handy Haversack (2000 GP, 5 Lbs)
-

Carrying Capacity
Light: 43.5 Lbs
Medium: 87 Lbs
Heavy: 131.25 Lbs
Lift: 131.25 Lbs
Push / Drag: 656.25 Lbs
[/sblock]

He still need some work, though it's mostly his non-magical equipment.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's the crunchy bits on Mandreth d' Deneith...

*Dreth the Dragoneye*
[sblock]

Lvl 6 Human (Karnaathi) Sorceror (male)

Str 	8 
Dex 	14 
Con 	16
Int 	12
Wis 	10 
Cha 	21 (18 base, lvl 4 boost, +2 item) 

HP  	 ? (6d4 +18)

Fort 	5 (2 +3 CON)
Ref 	6 (2 +2 DEX +2 familiar)
Will 	7 (5 +2 feat)

BAB 	+3

AC: 	16  (+4 mage armor, +2 DEX) 

Init: 	+6

AL: 	CG

Melee: +2
Ranged:  Touch +5

Feats: Dragonmarked Sorceror (House Deneith), Improved Initiative, Spell Penetration, Iron Will

Skills: (Ranks/ Mod/ Synergy) Total

Sense Motive (0/0/2) +2
Knowledge (Arcana) (9/1/0) +10
Concentration (9/3/0) +12
Spellcraft (9/1/2) +12
Bluff (9/5/0) +14
Diplomacy (0/5/2) +7
Intimidate (0/5/2) +7

Possessions: 
+2 Cloak of CHA (4000 gp)
wand of haste (10 charges, 2250 gp)
wand of darkvision (10 charges, 900 gp) 
Brooch of Shielding (101 hp, 1500 gp)
Pearl of power 1st (1000 gp)

Potions: CLW x 3, Fly, Invisibility x 2
Scrolls: 3rd – dispel magic (5th)

Heward’s Handy Haversack - silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, flint & steel; mirror; soap; towel; extra set of clothest, rations, 
Gold ? gp

Languages: Common, Draconic

Class: Familiar, Spells 

*Kern * (albino weasel familiar, INT 8, share spells, alertness, improved evasion, speak with master) 

Race: +1 skill point per level, +1 feat at 1st level

Spells per day: 6/ 7/ 6/ 4  (DC 15 + spell level)

Spells Known: 
0 – disrupt undead, message, prestidigitation, mending, light, detect magic, read magic
1st – magic missle, charm person, grease, mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, shield of faith 
2nd – shield other, glitterdust, protection vs arrows, web 
3rd – fireball, protection vs energy
4th – minor globe of invulnrability 
5th –
6th – globe of invulnrability
[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 18, 2008)

Would it be alright if I  switched out Two Weapon Defense for Flick of the Wrist? It's in races of the wild, catches an opponent off guard and flat footed if you draw your weapon and attack in the same round.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are the full stats and a little more background for my character.

After covering much of Khorvaire and finding no religion to call his own, Wanderer began to compile a collection of stories about Warforged heroes.  He records them in prose, but converts them to a kind of unmetered verse that he chants and memorizes.  All of these stories tell of warforged who exemplify one of the Three Virtues of Warforged: Strength, Bravery, and Honesty.  

Wanderer's teachings emphasize the differences between warforged and the "fragile" races.  Warforged were created to make up for the weaknesses of humans, so they should learn from humans' failings.  They should use their brawn and power to defend others and destroy evil, they should have no fear in the face of injury or death, and they must always speak openly about their deeds and willingly accept the command of worthy leaders.  Only by exemplifying their role of benevolent soldiers and protectors of the weak can they find peace within themselves and in the world.

Having searched all of Khorvaire for a teacher or prophet to follow, Wanderer has begun to believe that he will have to found a warforged religion with no god.  He has set out for Xen'drik in the hope of finding a god that will support the warforged of the world and answer their prayers.  He fear that he will never find a willing deity and will be forced to found a religion with no god, based solely on his teachings.


Wanderer, Male Warforged Ftr1/Clr5: Medium Construct Living (Living Construct); 
HD 1d10(Fighter) , 5d8(Cleric) ; 
Init +3; 
Spd 30; 
AC: 20 (Flatfooted: 17 Touch:13); 
Atk +5 base melee, +7 base ranged; 
+6/+6 (1d6+2/1d6+2, +1/+1 Quarterstaff); +7 (1d8+1, Longbow, composite ( +1 Str Bonus)); 
SQ: Immunity: Poison (Ex), Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex), Immunity: Paralysis (Ex), Immunity: Disease (Ex), Immunity: Fatigue (Ex), Immunity: Exhaustion (Ex), No Natural Healing (Ex), Immunity: Nausea (Ex), Vulnerability: Chill Metal (Ex), Vulnerability: Heat Metal (Ex), Vulnerability: Repel Metal or Stone (Ex), Vulnerability: Repel Wood (Ex), Vulnerability: Rusting Grasp (Ex), Can be raised or resurrected (Ex), Light Fortification (Ex), Immunity: Energy Drain (Ex); 
Alignment: CG; 
Fort +6, 
Ref +4, 
Will +7; 
STR 12 (+1) 
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 10 (0)
INT 10 (0)
WIS 17, (+3) 
CHA 12 (+1)
Skills: Climb +3, Concentration +7, Handle Animal +3, Heal +4, Jump +3, Knowledge (Religion) +2, Swim +3.

Feats: Mithral Body, Two-Weapon Fighting, Combat Casting, Weapon Focus: Quarterstaff.

Spells Prepared (Clr 5/4/3/2)
Possessions:
Longbow, composite ( +1 Str Bonus) (200 gp); +1/+1 Quarterstaff (8,600 gp), Bracers of Armor +1 (1000 gp) Potion of Repair Moderate Damage (x3, 900 gp), Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp).
Arrows (50) (3 gp); Backpack (2gp), Caltrops (5gp), Bullseye Lantern (12 gp), Explorer's Outfit (10 gp), Healer's Kit (50 gp), Holy Symbol, silver (25 gp), Oil (x5, 5 sp) Silk Rope (50ft, 10 gp), Spell Component Pouch (5 gp). 
Coin: 178 gp.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

Updated Honor .


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is the group I have selected in no particular order.

Necro Kinder> Bones
Walking Dad> Honor
Nuria> Siroc
Rushlahchic> Wanderer
Frostrune> Mandreth d' Deneith

Thank you everyone else for the interest.  I will keep you on as alts. 

Those of you that were selected I will post a OOC, IC and Rogue’s Gallery today.


----------



## greenstar (Mar 19, 2008)

When you do Siroc's character sheet could you say greenstar has a character a lot like yours?


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are the OOC , ICC, and RG for Mellubb's Xendrik Heroes. I am currently on my lunch break expect more content to follow.


----------

